# Anyone ever heard of putting peroxide in baby's ear?



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Someone told me that they used to put it in thier babies ears and still do (now ages 8 and 13) and they never get sick. They swore by it, but I have never heard of this. Does anyone do it?


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I know nothing of putting it in babies' ears, but my husband does it to his ears about everyother month. He find his ears get clogged with wax, so he first puts good coating of baby oil in, then follows with a drop or two of hydrogen peroxide, lets it sit then drains.
But as for warding off sicknes?.....Can't help ya much there.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey there. To the original OP. I found this link for you.

"You can flush out your child's ears yourself. You can use hydrogen peroxide mixed half and half with water, or you can buy an over-the- counter solution called Debrox (use according to directions). The store-bought solutions are oilier, and sometimes won't flow down as deeply into the ear to get the deep wax. Follow these steps...." LINK: http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/T085400.asp

Personally, I would call your ped first, tell him/her what you want to do and get the OK first. My DS has "bad" ears and I'd never put anything in them unless talking to a doc first.







Hope this helps.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for that info. It doesn't look necessary for me to do it to her but I may do it to myself b/c I do have an obsession w/ q-tips. I always clean my ears out. I try not to go in too far. I use the baby q-tips on dd so I can't go in to far on her.


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

I have had an ENT specialist tell me to put peroxide into my ears to clean them out. Works really well. Have never done it to DS


----------



## Isaac'sMa (Mar 13, 2006)

I have never heard of peroxide, but I have heard of a 50/50 isopropyl rubbing alcohol and vinegar (acetic acid).

The idea is that the vinegar is acidic enough to kill the bacteria and the alcohol will dry up any water or vinegar left in the ear canal so there is no moisture to let the bacteria thrive.

That's the closest I've heard to peroxide...just wanted to share.


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

I put peroxide in my own ears periodically to clean them - I know I needed it when it takes a second for me to regain my balance afterwards


----------



## JAL (Apr 29, 2005)

My mom used to put peroxide in our ears as children when we had an ear infection, not sure how well it worked but did not seem to do any harm!


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Yep my doctor just the other day told us we could use peroxide in DS's ear if we wanted because it has a lot of wax build up and he keeps rubbing at it.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep... weve used it in my sons ears... The ped suggested it to soften the earwax in there as well.(I dont know about it keeping you from getting sick, but hey... whatever works for ya!!) I looked it up as well because ity sounded like somthing I would never put in anyones ear! We alternated with peroxide in the morning, a couple of drops. Then a couple of drops of olive oil, or health food store ear drops, at night. In a week we dislodged a large pea sized chunk of wax that had been there for over a year.
Learned somthing about excessive earwax buildup too... often it can be a sign of food allergy or sensitivity.


----------

